
Google will start paying some publishers for news articles - isabelc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/25/21302791/google-news-publishers-pay-content-australia-germany-brazil
======
merricksb
Original announcement discussed here 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23637775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23637775)

------
kiba
I am of mixed feeling about this.

Sure, publishers of news got it backward about how Google News benefits them,
but at the same time news are dying, and with serious journalism.

However, I don't really expect new sources to suddenly improve in quality. If
they got cause and effect backward with google news, who know what else they
got wrong?

